# What is most effective - standard HGH or GHRP-6 with CJC-1295?



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

As above.

I'm considering using one of the above as I begin to bulk after my comp next weekend.

My consideration is either HGH @ 4/5iu ED Mon-Fri (or 10iu post workout 4x a week) or to run 100mcg GHRP-6 3 x a day with CJC-1295 along side it.

I'll probably also running IGF post workout at 11mcg ED (4 weeks on, 2 weeks off). Will be ran with bulking cycle of test/tren/eq.

Fast acting slin 2x a day at 10iu (would do 3x a day but don't want slin at work).


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=3769

compares them

In comparison to synthetic GH administration we find that:

22iu of synthetic GH results in 495 - 585 ng/ml

Saturation doses of GHRH & GHRP results in 130 - 170 ng/ml

These results indicate that 22iu is between 3.8 and 3.4 more efficacious then a single administration of GHRH & GHRP which means that a single dose of GHRH & GHRP has the potential to produce better then the equivalent of 5iu of GH in plasma.

A dosing protocol of GHRH + GHRP at saturation dose, administered 3 times per day has the potential to exceed the equivalent of 15iu.

Note though that using this methodology GHRP-6 at a saturation dose by itself may add the equivalent of 1.4 to 1.8 iu per administration... or 4.2 to 5.4 iu per day if administered three times.

Peak Concentration:

From the graphs it is easy to see that GHRH+GHRP results in short-term peaks of 80 to 130 ng/ml.

While the synthetic GH study resulted in less pronounced peaks of 53 to 63 ng/ml of longer duration

**from dats board**


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Blimey - so 300mcg GHRP per day is far more effective? Never thought it would be really that much if at all?

So basically two x 5000mg vial lasting 16 days each is less than half the cost of HGH but 3x as effective as 100iu HGH 5 days a week per month?

Also looking at that graph, is it worth running CJC-1295 at all when GHRP seems to do so much? I see DAT recommends them both, but is the difference that much?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

notice how the word potential is used so it can obviously very from person to person

the peptides will stimulate your own natural GH production so if you dont produce a lot of GH naturaly the pulse from the peps will be lower than someone who does

also the peptides peak and drop far more quicker than the HGH so frequent administration is needed i personally dont follow 3x 100mcg ed protocol i do 70mcg every 3-4 hours

also if you was to use the HGH i would split doses at a lower dose more frequently so if you wanted to use 6iu hgh ed split it up into maybe to one 3iu shot and another 3iu shot

also with the GH i would make sure my last shot was at least 3 hours before bed so it doesnt disturb you own natural GH pulse when you sleep as synthetic GH will supress naturally GH production for a while and the biggest natural GH pulse you get is when you are a couple of hours into deep sleep


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for your advice, very much appreciated.

Being that most CJC isn't as claimed, is it better to run GHRP with Peg MGF or just MGF?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

ghrp6or2 with MOD grf(1-29) this is sometimes called cjc1295 without DAC thats the one most effective IMO


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Also known as CJC-1293 correct?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

i dont think so CJC-1293 is similar to CJC-1295 with DAC as the cause GH bleed and have long half lives

you may get confused if buying from websites as mislabelling is very common with GHRHs

your going to want MOD GRF(1-29) just ask your supplier if this is what they stock as the life of this is similar to GHRPS with thier peaks

CJC-1295 with dac will release a VERY small amount of GH so small i wouldnt consider this as the GH will be released for days and only need twice a week adminsitration so for your purposes a GHRP with a MOD GRF will suffice


----------

